# **Unitronic Holiday Sale** | Dec 20-Jan 10 |



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2013)

*UNITRONIC IS PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE ITS 2018 HOLIDAY SALE!*

*DECEMBER 20[SUP]th[/SUP] TO JANUARY 10[SUP]th[/SUP], 2019

**SAVE $100 OR 10% ON NEW UNITRONIC PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
*[HR][/HR]*SEE WHAT IS AVAILABLE FOR YOUR CAR

*

*FIND YOUR NEAREAST DEALER
*

[HR][/HR]*SAVE UP TO $150 ON YOUR NEW TCU PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE ALL YEAR LONG!

*









*_$100 OR 10% OFF_, whichever is the greater discount, with the purchase of a NEW ECU or TCU Unitronic Performance Software only. Not available on Upgrades. Cannot be combined with any other promotions. For example, you cannot add $100 OFF your NEW TCU tune on top of the DSG® Combo discount. But you can save $100 on your ECU tune and still use the DSG® Combo discount on your TCU tune for a total savings of _$250_ !​


----------

